# Choosing a puppy



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Just wondered what percentage of V owners had their puppy picked for them by the breeder. Did they have the chance to meet the puppies? Was the breeders choice successful? Were there any problems? Did they have any say in the decision, or were they happy to leave it to the breeder??


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a 25 year relationship with my breeder, so I am involved from the beginning, and get to pick. But, that seems to be the exception. Meeting the puppies and hanging out is usually OK...it's a good socialization experience for them..and you get to check out the breeder..but they usually make the choice. Which is good, b/c they know more.

A good breeder spends a lot of time with the puppies and gets to know them, so be very clear what you want, what is desirable for you, so they can hve the info needed to make the best choice. So, think about the characteristics you're after, what you're wanting, what your lifestyle is, and what you'll do with the dog and be clear with the breeder. A dog living with other dogs or small children, one that is a hunting dog or a companion, mellow or energetic, all these things help the breeder make a good fit.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We picked our V.

Our breeder picked our Weim.

The breeder picked much more wisely  A good breeder should be able to tell you a little bit about the personalities in the litter and which one(s) is the best fit for you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I prefer the breeder choosing the pup.
They get to spend so much more time with a litter, than a visit, or two would ever accomplish. Not saying don't visit a litter, but don't get caught up on one certain pup at 3-4 weeks old.
I do have a personal reason for having the breeder do the picking. I'm always drawn to the hardest headed pup. If there is one in the litter, he/she will catch my eye in a heartbeat, and I will be determined that's the one for me.
When I've turned the process over to the breeder things went very well.
You should have filled out a puppy questionnaire, and had some phone conversations with the breeder. They will be getting a feel for you over that time, and it helps them match the pup to you.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

with Elvis I had the pick of the litter, I was happy to be guided by the breeder as we'd met on a few occasions previously over the years, I think she suggested spot on


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

We got to pick with the a lot of guidance from the breeder. We told her about us and out lifestyle and what we expected out of our V. She strongly suggested Cooper. He's ready to go at any time, but patient about waiting. She told us that since we live in an apartment then it would be best to pick a calmer pup. She told us that we wanted the V to be obedient and we were looking forward to having the V off leash as much as possible if not all the time. So she told us that when we are looking for pup to make sure we can place it on its back without the pup trying to flip and dominate. Thats how we ended up with coop. he can be placed on his back. as long as gets plenty of off leash time he's fine chilling out inside. We were able to have him off leash immediately because he was attentive. 

If you get to pick out a pup listen to the advice of the breeder in regards to what to look for.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Cooperpooperscooper said:


> If you get to pick out a pup listen to the advice of the breeder in regards to what to look for.


Yes, and really spend *a lot* of time observing the litter if you can. We have puppy adoption days where I work sometimes and the Humane Society brings various litters for the day. After spending a day with them, you can pick out the vocal pup, the feisty pup and the lazy pup pretty easily! (The breeder can obviously do this the best!) By the end of the day though, they are all worn out and they all seem like the same snuggly pup.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Interesting replies, and just what I was expecting really. We are picking our pup up on the 26th. We have visited them, but still don't know which one is ours. I am told they are an even litter, but I managed to pick out subtle differences, some desirable, others not so. Of course, I fell for all of them, and I would have chosen with my heart in an instant, which may not be a good thing. My concern is that the breeder does not know enough about us, other than we already have one vizsla, so how is she able to decide which dog is most suitable for our family. I think I need to give her some more information. Thanks for all your replies! xx


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma was chosen for us. That being said we missed the day of the visit due to a serious car accident. So I don't really know whether she was not picked by the other people. Dharma is exactly what we like. However, she can sometimes get real crazy and those are the times that I don't want to turn my back on her or something usually happens to me.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Pippylongstocking said:


> Interesting replies, and just what I was expecting really. We are picking our pup up on the 26th. We have visited them, but still don't know which one is ours. I am told they are an even litter, but I managed to pick out subtle differences, some desirable, others not so. Of course, I fell for all of them, and I would have chosen with my heart in an instant, which may not be a good thing. My concern is that the breeder does not know enough about us, other than we already have one vizsla, so how is she able to decide which dog is most suitable for our family. I think I need to give her some more information. Thanks for all your replies! xx


Did the breeder have u will out a lot of questions? Our questions were more focused on out life style and we expected from the breeder and the V


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Pippylongstocking said:


> Interesting replies, and just what I was expecting really. We are picking our pup up on the 26th. We have visited them, but still don't know which one is ours. I am told they are an even litter, but I managed to pick out subtle differences, some desirable, others not so. Of course, I fell for all of them, and I would have chosen with my heart in an instant, which may not be a good thing. My concern is that the breeder does not know enough about us, other than we already have one vizsla, so how is she able to decide which dog is most suitable for our family. I think I need to give her some more information. Thanks for all your replies! xx


An "Even" litter probably refers to appearance. There are always differences in temperament, which become apparent with time and exposure. And it's the temperament that determines which puppy is the best fit for your lifestyle and expectations. Unless you're showing, the appearance is the least important attribute..whatever you get you'll love and think is gorgeous.

If you believe the breeder doesn't know enough about you it would be important to give him/her that info! What are you doing witt the dog, what is the age of the other Vizsla you live with, what type of temperament does s/he have, what about that do you like or dislike, etc. Give the breeder the most specific info you can about all this so the choice made is based on your description.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I believe we are the really odd balls in this thread, as our pup was the only one born.
That being said, our breeder chose us.

Rearing a puppy that has never had a sibling, or litter mate, to crawl on, bite, snuggle, play with, learn dogie manners from, fight for the teat, etc. It makes a Huge difference in their personality!
I must give our breeder a huge amount of credit because she knew we had Pearl (8yr old bloodhound at the time) and Pearl has been so influential in the development or our Pup.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Life is a crap shot !!!!! when it comes 2 our pups - you find the best breeder - you work hard - ask the right ? - this forum gives the tools - 2 do it RIGHT !!!!!!!!!! still a crap shot !!!!!!!!! a great breeder - lowers the ODDs - @ 8wks old - I like 2 look the pup in the face - LOL - 4 the next 16yrs - U have the child that NEVER grows up - never leaves home - this is a fact of LIFE - if U get a V !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STILL LOL - when it comes 2 the PUP's - I am SERIOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

We picked ours but we asked the breeder a lot of questions first and we saw videos of the puppies before we made the decision on which one we wanted.


----------

